# Ads



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Anybody else noticed how they put ads right under/either side of where you click tools, quick links, todays posts, one slip of the finger and you are right into their grasp.




3 times I have done this now, I don't want a Russian bride thank you. But if I keep clicking on it I may change my mind, especially when you see the chests on offer:grin2:


Paul.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> Anybody else noticed how they put ads right under/either side of where you click tools, quick links, todays posts, one slip of the finger and you are right into their grasp.
> 
> 3 times I have done this now, I don't want a Russian bride thank you. But if I keep clicking on it I may change my mind, especially when you see the chests on offer:grin2:
> 
> Paul.


Missed out on that as I have AdblokPlus installed - downloadable for free.

But not much loss as I do not like 'ample' chests:kiss:


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Me neither;
old Chinese proverb,
'sufficient is a feast'


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Install Adblock plus Paul as already suggested. https://adblockplus.org/

Dead easy although somtimes in Firefox you have to go into Tools and Addons and search for it and install it from in there.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Missed out on that as I have AdblokPlus installed - downloadable for free.
> 
> But not much loss as I do not like 'ample' chests:kiss:


....and what's wrong with 'ample' chests?

Are you picking on my ample chest? Just because I cannot get to grips with that diet I have been promising myself.

Can I buy a man-bra discreetly so that I can run again?

Alan


----------

